# Fan doesn't run, but if I remove a relay it runs!?!?



## keepinitoldskool (Oct 20, 2018)

OK 2011 Cruze non turbo USA
Cooling fan was not working at all. It looks like someone has also replaced the compressor.
Gauges indicate 105 psi on the low and high, so there is gas in it but compressor does not create pressure differential (appears to be a clutchless compressor). A/C snowflake indicator light works, it also confirms the selection in the display above the radio.
If I pull relay #9 (cooling fan K2), then relay #10 (cooling fan k3) will start clicking on and the fan runs on a low speed. If I put the #9 relay back in, the fan will turn off after about 5 seconds and remain off.
If I pull relay #9 and let the fan come on, and then pull relay #13 (k1) it goes to a medium speed and then to a category 5 hurricane speed.
I am so thoroughly confused, if someone could help me out with a schematic I can figure it out from there.


----------



## keepinitoldskool (Oct 20, 2018)

Well I solved the mystery. There is a two wire connector on the compressor that was not making contact, when I squeezed it the compressor started pumping and the fan came on. What a ridiculous system. Hope this helps someone...


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Glad you were able to get a quick, inexpensive fix for your issue!


----------

